
How to mess with your roommate - tekknolagi
https://bernsteinbear.com/blog/how-to-mess-with-your-roommate/
======
teddyh
So by now that roommate is probably convinced that Ubuntu (and Linux, by
extension) is impossibly glitchy and unusable in the real world. Gee, thanks a
lot from all of us working hard to make all that stuff actually work.

~~~
tekknolagi
Nah, he's a die-hard Linux user like me. He's actually the one who convinced
me to switch to Linux on the desktop full-time.

------
justboxing
This belongs on Reddit.

~~~
mercer
I'd say this kind of pranking is exactly the kind of thing that fits in a
place called _Hacker_ News!

------
maym86
It's not very funny. Just a bit of a shitty thing to do to someone.

~~~
AstralStorm
Uh, random pop-up is easy to spot. A really unfunny thing would be blinking
the display and changing resolution.

~~~
maym86
It seems to have wasted a lot of the person's time.

> I cannot count how many reboots, driver re-installations, kernel
> modifications there were.

------
ivrrimum
Wow, this is taking pranking to the next level..

